# Rockets Draft day discussion



## OneBadLT123

Well ATL picked Sheldon Willams and seems as if any possible Rockets-ATL deal unlikley, with Roy, Gay still out there, it still seems a little open.

3 more picks to go


----------



## Pimped Out

ther goes roy


----------



## OneBadLT123

yeah, Minny picked him up. Well damn


----------



## sherwin

we'd have that 6th pick if it wasnt for that win over the twolves late in the season that meant nothing.


----------



## Cornholio

In ESPN Draftcast, they said that if Roy got picked at 6 or 7, we would send the 8th pick to Memphis for Marcus Williams.


----------



## sherwin

Bucher says we're gonna move for Battier?!! What the hell??? Noooooooooooo


----------



## OneBadLT123

Move the pick for Shane Battie? No way :curse:


----------



## HayesFan

So are we guessing Brewer is Houstons pick?


----------



## sherwin

Rudy Gay or Randy Foye will be available to us. We better not trade for Battier.


----------



## sherwin

We gotta take Gay!!


----------



## Dean the Master

RUDY GAY FOR THE ROCKETS, BOSTON's pick picked FOYE !!!!


----------



## Dean the Master

RUDY GAY RUDY GAY RUDY GAY RUDY GAY RUDY GAY RUDY GAY RUDY GAY RUDY GAY
I want GAY HEAD!!!!!!!
Say it with me people!!!


----------



## Cornholio

Please, pick Gay!! :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## sherwin

if we trade for Battier i'll pummel CD


----------



## sherwin

Battier? Fo Rthe Lov Eof Go Dno


----------



## Fairsportsfan

i am shocked, how did gay slip that far


----------



## Pimped Out

why do we want battier?


----------



## Pimped Out

Fairsportsfan said:


> i am shocked, how did gay slip that far


lube


----------



## Dean the Master

Houston, we have Gay Head. lol so sweet


----------



## sherwin

did we really trade him?


----------



## Pimped Out

sherwin said:


> did we really trade him?


no, i dont think so. they keep saying "maybe"


----------



## Cornholio

It seems we didn't trade him.


----------



## Dean the Master

Now we are looking at the second round pick, no matter what we pick, just dont pick another SF and we will be alright.


----------



## HT_Flyer

wtf? are we trading for battier? cd please don't screw us before you leave!


----------



## sherwin

ESPN is acting like it happened. whats going on? this is horrible


----------



## Pimped Out

that segment with vitale made it seem like we did.

the bottom of the screen even said "mem (from hou) "


----------



## knickstorm

i think gay's off to memphis


----------



## Pimped Out

****, are we actually discussing this with them.

****.


----------



## Fairsportsfan

I am hearing that u guys traded Gay for shawne, u get lucky and get the guy and u trade him. That is dumb, lol.


----------



## sherwin

*CD can't possibly be THIS ****ing stupid, right?*


----------



## AZNoob

Why the heck do we want Shane Battier? If it was Mike Miller, I would reconsider, though. Come on, CD! We just got Gay, and we already have Head for a year! Keep the streak going! =D

BTW, I don't know what is going on, cause I do not have cable, therefore, no ESPN


----------



## sherwin

everyone's booing at the toyota center draft party. the rockets are one big PR disaster


----------



## TheRoc5

i will fly back to houston and kick cds *** is he does this trade, we are so lucky we got gay.......haha we have gay head!


----------



## HT_Flyer

is it official yet?


----------



## Pimped Out

HT_Flyer said:


> is it official yet?


i think at this point its just the formality of signing it, at least the way they made it sound on espn


----------



## sherwin

no word yet... but seriously, this si a repeat of the Eddie Griffin trade


----------



## sherwin

*From what I understand -- Rockets cannot announce the trade till after #32*


----------



## Pimped Out

oh thank you.. i thought the trade they were announcing was gonna be with memphis, not some ****ty minny-blazer trade


----------



## Pimped Out

sherwin said:


> *From what I understand -- Rockets cannot announce the trade till after #32*


they are trying to torture me, arent they?


----------



## Dean the Master

I think this is just a rumor made up by a Memphis fan on espn.go.com.
Don't get too worry now. I dont think the trade will every go down.


----------



## HT_Flyer

man, why all houston teams' drafts disappoint me this year?


----------



## jworth

Why not throw in TMac, Yao, and a couple Power Dancers as well? 

I never thought the Rockets could manage to look as stupid as the Texans.


----------



## Dean the Master

Gay is a disappointment? Trading him is. And I dont think CD will be dumb enough to do that. Why would you ever trade a potential "All-Star" player for not so GREAT player?


----------



## Fairsportsfan

Roy was traded to Portland in other news


----------



## HT_Flyer

Dean the Master said:


> Gay is a disappointment? Trading him is. And I dont think CD will be dumb enough to do that. Why would you ever trade a potential "All-Star" player for a Sixth man?


maybe i wasn't clear, i was jump up and down when we drafted gay, but those espn guys sounded like the deal is done.


----------



## HT_Flyer

Dean the Master said:


> Gay is a disappointment? Trading him is. And I dont think CD will be dumb enough to do that. Why would you ever trade a potential "All-Star" player for a Sixth man?


delete


----------



## sherwin

JVG just creaming over Battier cause he cut his head and kept playing last year.


----------



## AZNoob

Only noobs who stink-o cut THE FREAKIN TOP OF THE HEAD playing basketball. THE TOP OF THE HEAD! How sad is that?!


----------



## hitokiri315

omg wtf i think im gonna be sick.

uke:


----------



## AZNoob

If CD does this to T-mac and Yaoza...I think I am going to cry. If we trade Gay to Memphis, that is another division rival we might not be able to beat upon during the next regular seasons...please, CD, please!


----------



## Dean the Master

Dont Do It Plz!!!


----------



## sherwin

THIS IS THE VLADE DIVAC FOR KOBE BRYANT TRADE ALL OVER AGAiN!!! 1996 -> 2006.


----------



## AZNoob

sherwin said:


> THIS IS THE VLADE DIVAC FOR KOBE BRYANT TRADE ALL OVER AGAiN!!! 1996 -> 2006.


Hey...now, THAT trade was worth it. :dead:


----------



## reno2000

I hope CD isnt this stupid. We need to keep Rudy. You have got to think about the future as well as now. Rudy Gay is the replacement for T-Mac in my opinion. Battier is not young, and is not a piece for the future. Houston needs to start thinking about the future.


----------



## AZNoob

reno2000 said:


> I hope CD isnt this stupid. We need to keep Rudy. You have got to think about the future as well as now. Rudy Gay is the replacement for T-Mac in my opinion. Battier is not young, and is not a piece for the future. Houston needs to start thinking about the future.


I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## sherwin

AZNoob said:


> Hey...now, THAT trade was worth it. :dead:


We are Charlotte in that trade.


----------



## knickstorm

at the very least Houston better get Memphis' 1st rounder this year


----------



## lingi1206

IF we are going to trade GAY we could diffently do better then Shane :curse: Battie and curse ATLANTA


----------



## tone wone

So disappointing.

If you think the window for Tracy and Yao is that short cause you dont think Tracy will still be an elite player by age 30 then you have to build for the future. Tracy was stuck with nothing once Hill went down (and stayed down) in Orlando.....Hakeem was left with nothing once that '86 Finals team brokedown. By making this trade you expect the exact same thing to happen to Yao.


----------



## Dean the Master

What happened to CD worked so hard to move up for Roy/Gay?
Now we have Gay, and we want to trade him away?


----------



## AZNoob

sherwin said:


> We are Charlotte in that trade.


Yo, Sherwin, I was being sarcastic...notice the dead face?


----------



## Pain5155

This pick absolutely makes no sense watsoever!! They need atheltism and Gay was fit for the job.


----------



## reno2000

tone wone said:


> So disappointing.
> 
> If you think the window for Tracy and Yao is that short cause you dont think Tracy will still be an elite player by age 30 then you have to build for the future. Tracy was stuck with nothing once Hill went down (and stayed down) in Orlando.....Hakeem was left with nothing once that '86 Finals team brokedown. By making this trade you expect the exact same thing to happen to Yao.



Exactly my point. Add the Chicago Bulls to that list, once Jordan retired. Gay and Yao should be our future. I am quickly losing faith in the top management of the Rockets.


----------



## AZNoob

I swear; "Some of the skill, all of the drama" =(


----------



## Dean the Master

Now we send Swift and Gay for Shane Battier.
WTF???


----------



## sherwin

did they announce it yet??


----------



## Yao Mania

what's going on?? I'm not following this, I'm at work!

lets not jump to conclusions here... see what this trade is about


----------



## reno2000

Motto should be - "Would be skilled, If Dawson wasnt a douche"


----------



## tang

I don't get this trade at all. I don't see any good coming out of getting Battier for Gay. What the hell...
Maybe this will lead to us trading Battier?


----------



## Dean the Master

We picked Gay.
And CD is sending Swift + Gay to Memphis for Shane Battier. 
This is screwed up!


----------



## HT_Flyer

this is disgusting, even worse than watching last year's rockets.


----------



## AZNoob

Omg...if this trade happens, I am swearing off watching the Rockets next season.


----------



## reno2000

Why the hell would Memphis want Swift back. They let him go for a reason.


----------



## sherwin

They still havent announced it..... pray to God it falls apart.


----------



## Dean the Master

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2503390
Go to the bottom, and you will see.


----------



## tang

This can't be happening. Is the Rockets mgmt on crack? Wow... We lose 2 guys for 1 mediocre guy? This better be fake/rumor or leading to a big trade..seeing that we lose Swifts contract..


----------



## AZNoob

If it does lead to another trade, what do you guys think it will be?


----------



## sherwin

Please Fall Apart! Cd Is A Damned Fool.


----------



## Dean the Master

KG to the Rockets..., we better get another All-Star on the Team. Damn.


----------



## reno2000

G Mpg Fg% 3p% Ft% Off Def Rpg Apg Spg Bpg To Pf Ppg
81 35.0 .488 .394 .707 2.0 3.3 5.3 1.7 1.14 1.41 1.11 2.80 10.1

Battier's stats last season. Are you telling me that Gay could not average close to that in his rookie season. Seriously I see Gay getting 10ppg 4rpg 1stl in about 25mins.


----------



## Smooth Lotion

sherwin said:


> They still havent announced it..... pray to God it falls apart.


 Dawson was on 610 making it obvious that Gay would not be a Rocket. \\

the only thing that isn't official is whether we get Battier for swift and gay, or mike miller. either way, we lose, memphis wins. hopefully we get their 24th pick.


----------



## sherwin

if we got mike miller the deal would be better


----------



## AZNoob

Mike Miller...didn't he average at least 20 a game last season? If it was Mike Miller and the 24th pick for Gay ONLY, it might not be so bad...if Stro was included, now that will get on my nerves.


----------



## Smooth Lotion

I really hope we get Kyle Lowry from Memphis (#24 pick). that doesn't make it so bad, battier is a good fit for this team. i prefer him over miller.


----------



## chn353

i hate Cd and JVG.. it this falls through then i will most likely never boxscore or buy another rocket merchandise


----------



## Smooth Lotion

Jerry West just said he was very happy with getting Gay and Lowry. He wasn't supposed to talk about Gay... but it doesnt look like we got the 24 from Memphis.

sad, sad, day.


----------



## reno2000

Please tell me we draft Ager, Adams or White with the 32nd pick.


----------



## sherwin

Rockets front office really is polluted.


----------



## reno2000

sry double post


----------



## Smooth Lotion

There Is A Rumor That This Is Part Of A Bigger Deal! That's Why This Trade Hasn"t Been Finalized Yet


----------



## AZNoob

Smooth, you better not be toying with us! Any idea what is going down?


----------



## Cornholio

And we got Battier till 2010/11.
I think they traded the pick without even knowing who was gonna be there.


----------



## Smooth Lotion

AZNoob said:


> Smooth, you better not be toying with us! Any idea what is going down?


 We will just have to wait and see. Too many stories flying around.


----------



## reno2000

This better be part of deal that nets us an all-star player.


----------



## chn353

ye... i think i get CD's thinking now

we get shane battier... then we trade him + bowen for lebron james so cavs can tank up for greg oden


----------



## Dean the Master

^ I love that sooo much.


----------



## tang

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! whyyyyyyy!!!!
If i don't see something good outta this I'm going to need CD and JVG's address!


----------



## Smooth Lotion

Memphis radio said we traded Juwan Howard, not Stro. hilarious, mrc said juwan was at the draft party.


----------



## Yao Mania

2nd round pick coming soon, we can still get someone good out of this


----------



## Rockets111

did the radio really say juwan, did they mean stro? i hope its juwan


----------



## sherwin

itll be daniel gibson


----------



## sherwin

we picked ryan bowen's replacement


----------



## reno2000

so we take Novak. Even though Hassan Adams was still available.


----------



## Smooth Lotion

Rockets111 said:


> did the radio really say juwan, did they mean stro? i hope its juwan


 *We will know the full details at the end of the night or tomorrow morning, official or not*.

steve Novak looks slow and worthless. should have gone with athleticism.


----------



## Rockets111

good pick with novak finally a t mac backup, now we need to figure out the trade


----------



## Dean the Master

Now we have Steven Novak... thoughts?


----------



## Yao Mania

Steve Novak? 

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaab/players/29937

Well, at least he can shoot, right?


----------



## Dean the Master

I dont think we will trade Gay now, Novak is the same as Shane Battier?


----------



## chn353

ok... i hate CD more than ever..... mad choice not getting hassan adams
good work CD


----------



## reno2000

Hasan Adams was there for the taking. Could have added some perimeter defence. But no we take a stiff white guy that can shoot. Basically Juwan Howard, with a bit more range, or Bowen with a shot.


----------



## Smooth Lotion

....Fox 26 just said it is STROMILE AND RUDY GAY FOR SHANE BATTIER.

It's like a bad dream, we couldn't get more for that package?! Details are going to come out slow.


----------



## chn353

omg... wow... i totally see CD's plans in getting novak.. he went to the same school as wade and prob played on his team.. maybe novak and wade were best friends and that could lure wade to rockets


----------



## reno2000

How do we get raped so badly in that trade? Are you telling me we couldnt get the #24 added to the package.


----------



## Yao Mania

I'm not listening to anymore rumours about this trade, I'll wait 'til its official


----------



## Vintage

Dean the Master said:


> I dont think we will trade Gay now, Novak is the same as Shane Battier?


No.

Novak can shoot. And that's it.

He's not a good defender, is slow, not quick, cant create for himself, not a real fast release on his shot, not a post player.

He can pass.

Makes big shots, hits his FT's (I went to 8 games and didn't see him miss once). I think he missed only 2 this season (one during the regular season, one in the NCAA tournament) but I cannot remember.

Teams with tall, athletic players used to give us all sorts of trouble....they'd put them on Novak and he'd struggle. Though he did get 41 on UConn.


----------



## reno2000

Doesnt look like it is gonna get done till a later date if it gets done at all, because they havent announced anythin during the draft.


----------



## tang

I wonder whats worst...griffin..or this..


----------



## Samael

I think it's already a done deal, West was already mentioning in his interview that he thinks Gay is a top 1 or 2 prospect in this draft and that he's excited with it.


----------



## reno2000

maybe Dawson has something against potential all-star Small Forwards.


----------



## hitokiri315

*Griffin*


----------



## AZNoob

I dunno...why would CD take two small forwards? Hassan was the much better pick.


----------



## lingi1206

reno2000 said:


> maybe Dawson has something against potential all-star Small Forwards.


or maybe, since he is leaving, he wants to F#$% up the rockets :curse: i waited for the draft too long for this crap


----------



## sherwin

This isn't Griffin for Jefferson. This is Vlade Divac for Kobe Bryant!


----------



## Dean the Master

Aparrently, we have #44 pick. Picked by Orlando. He is Lior Eliyahu from Isreal another PF/SF type of player.


----------



## tang

why did we send cash for some no name guy? Aren't we looking to sign Mike James?


----------



## AZNoob

First off, wow, Hassan Adams dropped to New Jersey as the #54 pick. 
Second, if Lior is coming over here, WHY did we just get 3 forwards (even if Battier comes) when we are supposed to be looking for a shooting guard?


----------



## Yao Mania

no, I think we needed SFs, just not 3 of 'em. Well, at least we still have Head....


----------



## AZNoob

I never realized how much Head meant to me until today. I love Head.


----------



## lingi1206

Now i want to know that if there is anyway to contact the officals/whatever rockets personals and call or email to them my complaint???is there any way to let them know that what they have done is about the Worse thing that happen since T-mac was injuried


----------



## comehe

Plus me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasha The Great

I was at the draft party at the center and everyone was booing like crazy.. it was horrible. Im so pissed, and nobody should go off blaming JVG like they normally do because he wasnt making any of the decisions, he was with us at the toyota center having no idea what will happen.


----------



## RoxFan

Is there any way this deal doesnt go down? PLEASE LET THERE BE A WAY!!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Next season will be worse than last season.


----------



## lingi1206

i just want to know that if what the fans think means anything and if yes, how much? i mean i think no one here is happy with this :curse:


----------



## RoxFan

CD screwed us before leaving...thanks alot CD....


----------



## AZNoob

Imagine CD then saying, I am new owner of Memphis or something. Wow. CD = will get stoned by Rocket Fans upon leaving Houston.


----------



## reno2000

AZNoob said:


> Imagine CD then saying, I am new owner of Memphis or something. Wow. CD = will get stoned by Rocket Fans upon leaving Houston.


That would be CD signing his own death warrant.


----------



## AZNoob

I know a lot of Rocket Fans hoping about that...then the deal wouldn't go down because we would have Morey as Owner/General Manager.


----------



## Hakeem

You guys are severely underrating Shane Battier. He's a very good three point shooter and defender. Those are our two biggest weaknesses -- outside shooting and perimeter defense. Still, giving up Gay and Swift for him would be idiotic. I really hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Hakeem said:


> You guys are severely underrating Shane Battier. He's a very good three point shooter and defender. Those are our two biggest weaknesses -- outside shooting and perimeter defense. Still, giving up Gay and Swift for him would be idiotic. I really hope this doesn't happen.


We're all just getting down on us giving up too much leverage. What Jerry West did was steal candy from a baby.


----------



## AZNoob

True, Battier may be good, but Stro and Gay is wayyy too much. Maybe... Stro and Gay for Lowry, Mike Miller, and a future Memphis 2nd rounder might be fine.


----------



## reno2000

What was the hell with getting the rights to the Israeli dude. I mean if we were gonna buy their pick, at least instruct them to take Hasan Adams.


----------



## Pain5155

Battier is garbabge, wat is 10 ppg?!? Gay wouldve done more then that in his rookie year.


----------



## Legend-Like

To give uo Gay and Stro is the worst thing the Rockets could do. I feel like their another upcoming dissapointing season coming up


----------



## Vintage

Pain5155 said:


> Battier is garbabge, wat is 10 ppg?!? Gay wouldve done more then that in his rookie year.


Because scoring is the only thing that matters in the NBA?


----------



## sherwin

Vintage said:


> Because scoring is the only thing that matters in the NBA?


On a team that has so little scoring options, YES. With a Competition Committee that is rapidly making it illegal to play defense, YES.


----------



## TManiAC

Battier is a good player. Fine. He fits into our system. We know what hes going to give us night after night. But we also know this doesnt make us better than Dallas, Phoenix or San Antonio whereas with Rudy Gay, we might have been. Not to mention that we got totally robbed in the process.


----------



## HT_Flyer

Legend-Like said:


> To give uo Gay and Stro is the worst thing the Rockets could do. I feel like their another upcoming dissapointing season coming up


master plan to get oden?


----------



## Dream Hakeem

We already have Ming

I'd go after Noah,we need a youth PF

Plus with him finishing college,he will be more experience and ready for the NBA


----------



## HayesFan

Not at all sad to see Stro go... but I would have liked to see what Rudy and T-mac looked like on court together.


----------



## Pasha The Great

ive lost all hope for rockets management.. i cant believe they could be this stupid and even when CD leaves we'll still be screwed because its not like Morey knows what the hell hes doing. 

I just dont get it, having Rudy Gay on the court would bring in so many fans too.. maybe CD is a homophobe.


----------



## Pasha The Great

And if teams cant tell anybody about trades then how does Andy Katz from ESPN know for sure this is going down?? Isnt this just speculation that too many people trust?


----------



## Dean the Master

This is the most Chaos thing happened to yesterday's draft. I think Andy Katz spreaded this thing and the question is asked on the interview with Rudy Gay on the draft. All the Media attention starts to focus on this. But it's not yet official not even on Grizzlies' official website because Shane is a BYC player. 
We all have to do the protest things if we want to keep Gay. This is still very unclear but people are believing Rudy is not a Rocket.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

TManiAC said:


> Battier is a good player. Fine. He fits into our system. We know what hes going to give us night after night. But we also know this doesnt make us better than Dallas, Phoenix or San Antonio whereas with Rudy Gay, we might have been. Not to mention that we got totally robbed in the process.


No man, Battier doesn't fit because basically this will only be a little better than our bandaid roster last year. This team will still only be Yao and McGrady as scoring options, once they get a player that can lock down Battier, then what? Battier can't create off the dribble, he's too slow to beat a snail on his first step, and is a spot up shooter. We need one more player, damn them Trailblazers!


----------



## knickstorm

waht's teh talk radio in houston saying about this deal?


----------



## jworth

Gotham2krazy said:


> No man, Battier doesn't fit because basically this will only be a little better than our bandaid roster last year. This team will still only be Yao and McGrady as scoring options, once they get a player that can lock down Battier, then what? Battier can't create off the dribble, he's too slow to beat a snail on his first step, and is a spot up shooter. We need one more players, damn them Trailblazers!


Actually Battier is a very good fit. He's one of the best defenders in the NBA and one of the best pure shooters in the league as well. Battier isn't a playmaker or ball handler, but so what. Now Houston actually has somebody who can knock down open jumpers at a very high clip, and on the other end of the floor Battier will take SO much pressure off of McGrady and his back. 

Battier doesn't bring the intrigue of possibly being a superstar three years from now, but he gives the Rockets several things they didn't have last season. Saying Battier makes Houston "a little better than our bandaid roster last year" is a joke when Battier is MUCH better than Stromile Swift, Juwon Howard, Keith Bogans, Luther Head, Ryan Bowen, Rafer Alston, Deke Mutumbo, Chuck Hayes, David Wesley, etc.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

jworth said:


> Actually Battier is a very good fit. He's one of the best defenders in the NBA and one of the best pure shooters in the league as well. Battier isn't a playmaker or ball handler, but so what. Now Houston actually has somebody who can knock down open jumpers at a very high clip, and on the other end of the floor Battier will take SO much pressure off of McGrady and his back.
> 
> Battier doesn't bring the intrigue of possibly being a superstar three years from now, but he gives the Rockets several things they didn't have last season. Saying Battier makes Houston "a little better than our bandaid roster last year" is a joke when Battier is MUCH better than Stromile Swift, Juwon Howard, Keith Bogans, Luther Head, Ryan Bowen, Rafer Alston, Deke Mutumbo, Chuck Hayes, David Wesley, etc.


Well, we'll just have to see how this pans out.


----------



## Legend-Like

I dont mind Battier on the team, its just that who were givin that ticks me off :curse:


----------



## Dean the Master

This only thing we can wish for..... Take a good look at this.


----------



## Pasha The Great

But what I dont understand is how does Andy Katz knows about this supposed trade? Did he overhear something? Is he a credible source?


----------



## jworth

Dean the Master said:


> This only thing we can wish for..... Take a good look at this.


haha, I saw that when I checked the roster a few minutes ago. If only CD would keep it as is.....

I said that Battier is a good fit, and don't get me wrong, I really feel he is, but I'd much rather have Gay so I can understand people being dissapointed about the trade.


----------



## Legend-Like

The first draft i ever seen, probably the worst draft ill ever see


----------



## chn353

"He's athletic," Dawson said. "He's got a lot to learn. Just about everybody that comes out early — he's only 19 years old — has a lot to learn."

worst excuse ever by CD

actually he only does have one excuse.... his got a lot to learn

HOMOOOOOOO

oh ye.. im preety sure its official.. i mean theres like 3 articles on it already at chron. 

please like go protest if u live near the toyota center.. please... for the sake of about 5000 fans


----------



## lingi1206

chn353 said:


> "He's athletic," Dawson said. "He's got a lot to learn. Just about everybody that comes out early — he's only 19 years old — has a lot to learn."
> 
> worst excuse ever by CD
> 
> actually he only does have one excuse.... his got a lot to learn
> 
> HOMOOOOOOO
> 
> oh ye.. im preety sure its official.. i mean theres like 3 articles on it already at chron.
> 
> please like go protest if u live near the toyota center.. please... for the sake of about 5000 fans



yes please someone has to do something for the -5000 fans(an counting


----------

